# follicles on chlomid???



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hello Everybody,  Happy New Year.

I had a scan on day 12 for follicles after my 2nd round of chlomid, there were 3

10mm
10mm
13mm

they asked me to come back 2 days later for another scan - i did, they said they had not grown much more (she could see one at 14mm) and the sonographer apologised to me and said i don't think you will have any success this month,  but she only measured one of the follicles, there was quite a large one and i pointed to it but she said "it hasn't changed" she didn't measure it she was just guessing by looking at it on the screen and i think comparing it to the measurements from 2 days earlier (as she was a different sonographer)

But i ovulate quite late as i have long cycles, i didn't ovulate until day 28 on my first round of chlomid ( i got pregnant on first round but then miscarried at 11 weeks.) 

Has anyone else had small follicles at their scans but then got pregnant?? 

Thank you


----------



## JW3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hi Jagcat

I have not got pregnant but I have had lots of scans and found that logic does not always apply to the rate of growing follicles so you just have to continue to think positive.

On my first round I got 3 which all grew to 14mm or more so they wouldn't let me BMS.

On the second go they saw 3 similar to your experience.  Me & DH got really worried and booked in for another scan thinking it was going to be bad news again, but then only 1 of them had grown and was getting bigger.  Have they booked you in for another scan?  If not I'd be tempted to ask for one in another few days to see if it has grown.  I always see different people and they seem to write down the results in mm only which is not totally accurate.  For example one of them said to me if 1 grows but the others are 13.99 that would be ok but another said 13.5.  Maybe at the first scan the big follicle was 13.0 and now its 14.4 or something?

I didn't read your details but they told me at the clinic that people with PCOS (or suspected similar symptoms) can ovulate when the follicle is at 14mm and this can result in a birth.

I hope some of this helps,

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Jenny

Thank you so much for replying, the sonographer wouldn't book me in again, she said "theres no point", i felt like screaming "i've been trying to conceive for 19 months - i think there is a point"  but kept my mouth shut!!!

so we have just got to have bms at least 4 times a week and hope and  we get caught like last time. I'm charting my temp and mucus but my temp doesn't change much (well it hasn't the last few cylcles) I don't have pcos - just irregulat periods and not ovulating each time!

thank you for giving me somethng positive to think about-i wish the sonographer could have been a bit more positive!!  They just don't think sometimes   !!!!!

Em

xx


----------



## Groovychick (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Jagcat, 

I couldn't help but read your post and totally agree with u wen u say that sonographers shud understand a little more.
I have come away from my scans a little confused about wat had been said! 
but i saw a new sonographer 2day and was so excited and confident when i had come away from the clinic. She was so positive about my follicle growth and said it was neally 16mm which is gud size.
She also showed me some pictures that u might be interested in seeing, they are taken by a doctor who is performing surgery on a women ,they actually capture ovulation which has never been seen b4. if you search for ovulation caught on camera you shud find the pictures.x


Gud luk x x x


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi GroovyChick,

maybe i'll get a nicer sonographer next time,  i've seen the ovulation pictures before - they are amazing arn't they, the whole ovulation only took about 15 minutes   -which is a very short time!  no wonder some women have bad ovulation pains!! 

thank you

Em x


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hiya JCAT 

I'm a bit of a bugger when it comes to being told what I "shouldn't do"  It's a little different if I'm told NOT to do something for the sake of my own health etc .. you get the picture.

I read, for example, that a womb lining measuring anything under 10mm was 'too thin' and you would be very unlikely to have any implantation. I was then told by my cons when I queried iy, that they have had ladies having bfp's with a lining of just 6.5mm. So, like I said, unless someone tells me something 'for certain' [and even then I will do my own research on top] I take it with a pinch of salt.

It was very unfair of your sonogramer to be so negative. She doesn't know your body or what it is truly capable of. You also say you have longer cycles, so at D12 you wouldn't expect to have large follies, anyway [they do say that Clomid "usually regaulates you and/or can shorten your cycle"] but that simply isn't the case for everyone. She could have explained things better and maybe had a little more tact. I didn't have any explanation on my D12 scan.. I was told I had a 20mm follie, one slightly smaller and to come back in 2 months  I'm on my first round of Clomid.. I could have done with a little more info than that! I got myself a bfn this month anyway, so.. it's try, try again 

I hope you had plenty/will have plenty of  regardless of her non explanatory, negative statement!

 GOOD LUCK


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jagcat .. If you have long cycles then the follicles have plenty of time to get bigger ..they on average grow about 2mm a day and you are aiming for about 20mm .. I would push for a later scan if you have long cycles ...as scanning you about day 14 is useless if you don't ovulate until day 20 !!  sometimes you have to educate them lol ..I would deliberately book in later next time and say when you are booking and when you go that your cycles are such and such length and insist they take this into account ..but it may be even though they are being quite dismissive that your follicles are reaching a good size do you do ov tests? I would just have bms from day 14 onwards every couple of days until day 22 or so and you will catch any ovulation anyway hunny


----------



## JagCat (Dec 29, 2008)

Hiya you two!!  

Thank you for replying, I think i will ask for a later scan next month - if we don't get caught this month. I did get pregnant on my first round of chlomid but miscarried at 8 weeks, so i know i can do it!!  

People say you should wait a couple of months before trying to conceive to try and build up your womb lining, i just waited for my a/f and then started the chlomid again - the sonographer didn't tell me the exact measurement of my womb lining (should she have?) she just said it looks healthy!!!

i did do ovulation tests on my first round but i didn't ever get a positive and yet i must have ovulated to get pregnant - i take my temperature each morning and have a chart and at the moment i'm tracking it against my first cycle to see when i'm likely to ovulate! 

why the heck would they ask you to come back in 2 months ( what good is that?)  

We have been getting plenty of   so fingers crossed 

Good luck to you too  

Em x


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Jag Cat if you are remotely concerned about building up your lining take selenium tablets they work a treat and I took them for longer this bfp cycle so have pictured a lovely duvet of a lining for my little bean in there   my lining went from 6.3 to 10.5 taking the selenium so def worth it .. available from Holland and Barrett..I took the lowest mg tablets think they are 20 or 25mg ?

Cat x


----------

